# Seen any good movies lately ?



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

I saw the Expendables 2 which have 3 of my favorite actors together.Oh yeah


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Peripatetic (Jul 17, 2012)

sling blade. hrmm it was good hrmmmm


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Paranorman was really good, and the last third has was fantastic. If the whole movie was on that level it could've been a classic. The music was great. It was by Jon Brion, who did the music for Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, so it had a really great atmosphere.

Other than that, I haven't been to the movies much.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah.

I saw American History X, and the original version of Straw Dogs. Both were great.


----------



## Vathir (Sep 3, 2012)

I really need to ask, why do people like Paranormal so much? I found the characters to be 1-dimensional, the humor to fall flat, and the story just flat out doesn't make sense.


----------



## UnderGroundKingz (Sep 3, 2012)

Some good movies I've seen recently (In no particular order):

1. The Dark Knight Rises
2. 21 Jump Street
3. Project X
4. The Avengers


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Gah, I'm just raving about The Royal Tenenbaums.
It sits proudly on the top of my favorite movies list as of now. :blushed:
I think... it has an acquired taste.


----------



## DirtyMink (Oct 28, 2011)

I highly recommend The Intouchables ,its a french film and anyone who has ever had to take care of someone with a disability should watch it. It cleanses the soul, for those few minutes i forgot about the slasher and thriller films i love so much.

It snuck up on me like Slumdog Millionaire did. 

Go watch The Intouchables if you want to feel human without anyone knowing.


----------



## DirtyMink (Oct 28, 2011)

Peripatetic said:


> sling blade. hrmm it was good hrmmmm


Like dem there tatter fries.......hrrrmmm


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I really really really really loved _Bachelorette_, though I know it's gotten a pretty polarizing response. It came out on itunes before it was in theaters, so I've seen in multiple times and I love it more each time, somehow. I find it to be a thoughtful exaggeration of honest reality and truly can't relate to the people being so offended by everyone and everything in this movie. I feel like it makes it pretty clear that these women _aren't_ on the right track, and this story is meant to be a heightened, stressful situation. The characters are pretty fucked up, but I find that to be far truer to the reality of this life than many many films.

Also really loved _Safety Not Guaranteed_ and _Celeste & Jesse Forever_. Both so well-done and lovely and thoughtful and real.


----------



## DirtyMink (Oct 28, 2011)

Watch The Intouchables. Bro.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Such a good movie:


----------



## Flash FM (Aug 31, 2012)

I saw _Dredd 3D_ the other day. The plot was not exactly groundbreaking: hard-bitten veteran and rookie cop take on a vicious drug cartel, essentially. It's similar to a film shot in Indonesia called _The Raid_, but more high-tech. Nevertheless, I enjoyed watching _Dredd_. It captures the spirit of the comics far better than the much-maligned 1995 adaptation with Sylvester Stallone and the actors seemed to take their roles more seriously (as well they should!). Karl Urban, himself a _2000 AD_ aficionado, was well cast as the iron-willed Judge Joseph Dredd and, to the delight of fans, never once removed his helmet. I hope he is proud of his performance, because he has every reason to be. Doe-eyed Olivia Thirlby provided the human face of the law as psychic ingénue Judge Anderson, while the ever-dependable Lena Headey stood against them as the ruthless and bloodthirsty crime boss Ma-Ma. 

Although I resent having to pay more money just because a movie has been given the 3D treatment (it's a scam, really), the special effects in _Dredd_ were, admittedly, impressive. I don't think this production will be scooping up Oscar awards any time soon, but it was a good (re)introduction of a wonderful fictional character and a fascinating post-apocalyptic setting. To my mind, it felt more like a lengthy pilot episode of a series, but that can only be a good thing if there are more to follow. After all, our old friend Judge Death is waiting in the wings, ready to make his grand and horrifying entrance....


----------



## RememberWhenItRained (Jun 8, 2010)

This was an excellent film:


----------



## dramatic_irony (Sep 19, 2012)

Saw _Moonrise Kingdom _the other day. It was fantastic, best film I've seen in a while. It was adorable, and Wes Anderson's usual quirky humor was great.


----------



## 0vercast (Sep 24, 2012)

HippoHunter94 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I saw American History X, and the original version of Straw Dogs. Both were great.


American History X is definitely a great film and one I haven't seen in ages.


Recently I watched ''Shutter Island'' and thought it was a fantastic movie.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

I tried getting into that one, and I just couldn't. I'll have to try again.

Let's see.... I saw Kinsey. That was really quite good. Rushmore was excellent. Oh!! I saw Boogie Nights. Very excellent.


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Moonrise Kingdom






Hilariously adorable!


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow, I came in to say I just watched Moonrise Kingdom and a couple suckers beat me to the punch. Such a touching, cute, and clever piece of art. Do watch it!


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Prisoners. Out recently (2013) is one of the darkest films I've ever seen. What are the consequences when a person has a flawed character and makes a mistake? All the main characters are an experience in emotion.

Prisoners (2013) - IMDb


----------



## HeatWave (Nov 21, 2014)

Indeed. 3 movies that really caught me by surprise were *Horns*, *Sabotage* and *Oculus*.

I thought Sabotage was just another action movie with Arnie and a few others, but it was completely different from what I expected, set in a much darker tone than his usual movies are.

Horns I didn't know what to expect from. All I knew was that Harry Potter was gonna speak with a non-british accent.

Oculus was also a bit of a surprise, seeing it's a horror movie and most horror movies these days are complete fucking shit with jump-scares around the clock and loud annoying noises and screams at every turn. The story and the editing is flawless.


----------



## Petrahygen (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd recommend Gravity. I find it simple yet extremely deep. :O
Gravity (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

I just saw this one. You have to like thrillers though. There was logic too.

http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/130769-zero-dark-thirty.html#post16693650


----------



## MikeHesson (Apr 14, 2015)

I watched Furious 7 and that was superb and fabulous one. Really enjoyed the movie and will miss Paul Walker because we won't be able to see him next movies. Although the movie was great.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

I recently rewatched Shame with Michael Fassbender. It was really good.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

Re-watched this the other day: Cashback (2006) - IMDb


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I saw fast and furious 7 a few weeks ago. It was really good. I like the tribute they did to paul walker.


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)

I recently watched V for Vendetta and LOVED it :3


----------



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)

I gave Pompidou a shot last night. 
Don't even bother.

* *














'Fed Up' was an eye opening documentary on the food industry's hypocrisy. Well worth a watch.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Rush. Superb film. Character study of two racing car drivers. The races ... you really don't know what's going to happen. You are there. I happened to have to watch an hour and had to take days break. When I returned it was like I'd never left. I wonder what else Howard Hunt has directed. I've never been to a car race and don't intend to go ... but see this one. I expect one can learn a lot of Se from this.


----------



## SuedeSwede (Apr 20, 2015)

Spirited Away (avatar appropriate). First watch and it's already my favourite movie.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

"The Man from Elysian Fields." This film is about the strange things people will do to survive and gamble with losing love. Very well acted. Andy Garcia, James Coburn. I am shocked by the truth in this film.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

I rewatched Donnie Darko and Full Metal Jacket, those are amazing.
I also watched the Cowboy Bebop movie for the first time a few weeks ago. It was good, but disappointing compared to the anime imo.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

The Imitation Game (2014).

Go. Now.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm silly, but the first thoughts that come to mind are Mockingjay and Cinderella. They weren't my favorite movies, but it think they were both well done and certainly accomplished what they set out to. 

My favorite movies in the past few years, though... Tammy, Lincoln, and Les Mis. 

Tammy is gorgeous. You think it's a comedy, but it's actually... so much more than that. It's about dealing with life. Living. Breathing. Picking up the pieces and running with it. It's wonderful. 

Oh! And Saint Vincent is another movie like that. I went to laugh, I came out crying. It was so deep and beautiful and touching. I highly recommend it. It was so realistic and kind of gritty, but there were so many truths about the human spirit and society within it. 

As for Lincoln and Les Mis, I consider them masterpieces. Lincoln more than Les Mis - Lincoln can stand alone as a masterpiece and I don't think Les Mis can as much - but Les Mis is personally one of my favorite movies so I feel obliged to include it here.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I haven't watched a lot of superhero movies, but I went and saw The Avengers: Age of Ultron today, and I loved it, along with the first Avengers movie.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

malphigus said:


> The Imitation Game (2014).
> 
> Go. Now.


It's about Alan Turing, Benedict Cumberbatch and Charles Dance, if I'm not mistaken, are in it. Now, I really wanna go see it.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Dark and Derisive said:


> It's about Alan Turing, Benedict Cumberbatch and Charles Dance, if I'm not mistaken, are in it. Now, I really wanna go see it.


Yeah, yeah it is. It's about rainbows too, but I hardly call it a happy movie. Tragic, thrilling, and moving in the most chilling way. You won't be disappointed. Actors were spot on, too.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Avengers: The Age of Ultron.

Man, all of the characters are so awesome. Iron Man <3 Ultron looked pretty damn adorable as well.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I saw a quirky indie film called You and Me and Everyone I Know and I liked it.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Gone Baby Gone.

Manhunter. (first appearance of Hannibal Lector)


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

Jebediah said:


> Gone Baby Gone.
> 
> Manhunter. (first appearance of Hannibal Lector)


You're avatar looks like a picture from True Detective. The quote, I'm not sure.
Am i correct? I really liked the first season of that show.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

VinnieB said:


> You're avatar looks like a picture from True Detective. The quote, I'm not sure.
> Am i correct? I really liked the first season of that show.


That is correct! The quote is from the show too. Hope season 2 can live up to season 1.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I appreciated _Carnage_ and you might as well if you're into the kitchen sink theatre-drama-turned-movie-drama-thing.

Watching four great actors have petty arguments in real time was pretty great.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I just watched _Who Framed Roger Rabbit?_ last night. Interesting blend of animation and live action.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

*Furious 7* - Fun but don't expect any form of consistency or realism in the way it is shot.


*Focus* - Good acting and some great chemistry between Will Smith and Margot Robbie. A few twists - some predictable, some not until they're just about to hit you in the face. There's actually a few emotional scenes that were really good and well acted. Its a fun, funny, lighthearted good feeling movie.


*Blackhat* - Overall a good film but pacing at times is really slow - too many silent shot frames for art and character travel/prep. If you have no patience you'll probably find it really boring. There's this one scene that is a complete, "Holy shit, damn." moment that got to me. The acting from the supporting characters isn't the greatest - looking at you FBI Special Agent Carol Barrett.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

The Kite Runner. I'm not saying this is a good or great film, but it's good enough. Seemingly real people ... but then what do I know about Afgani's? Takes place in Afganistan, Pakistan and the U.S. You get to know something about the culture including the Taliban. About honor and the dishonorable. What the heck. I'm definitely glad I saw this movie. This movie could have been made better but for what it has I don't want to criticize it.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Maps to the Stars. Obviously not for everyone.


----------

